# Cyno. Afra Cobue and Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Usisya



## i980311 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cynotilapia Afra Cobwe

















Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Usisya


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

ooooo... lookit dem toofers on the afra... cool pics! :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Good looking fish, might want to get the Ps. elongatus on a diet.


----------

